# Any Kent/South East meets?



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Also are there any other members in Maidstone or Kent?


----------



## G1TT (Dec 20, 2014)

Hopefully there will be the 1st meet of the year soon!

Rgds, Paul


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Paul 

Is there a thread up about it already? If not to we know where in the Soth East it'll be?

Russ


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe someone can arrange something and get a post going???????


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll see what I can do although time is precious at the moment so it may take a while


----------



## LastMinuteChanges (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm SE London so could be up for this, keep us posted!


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Cool nice one LastMinute! We will do. I work in SE too (Surrey Quays) so not bias towards Maidstone as a meeting point


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

id be up for this


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Good stuff Adam!

So as a newbie, what's the etiquette of sorting out a local meet?

I know the forum has issues with organising closed events that only apply to certain people.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

The ones iv been too before just start with a post like this then arrange a place and time and tally up a list of people  usually works well haven't had any problems , possibly with a header with wherever we are meeting and a date  see how much interest we get


----------



## Adams RS (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm from Kent so could be up for a meet


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

kool where does everyone live then , im in hastings in east sussex but always in ashford meeting with Jamie v6 im sure we can get a meet sorted


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm from Maidstone. Seems G1TT is in Sussex and LastMinuteChanges is in South London

There's already a general car meet in Maidstone that a friend of mine organises to help raise money for Kent Air Ambulance. Could be an easy start as no need for huge numbers? There's already a shed load of people that go.

All cars welcome, police marshalled, etc so civilised and not full of chavs in Nova's 

Just a thought as its on Sat 28th Feb?


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Also, Adam RS where in Kent are you?


----------



## ttpete225 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm from maidstone too and would be up for a meet.


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Brilliant Pete...TT Friend!!! Haha! Where a outs are you? I'm in Allington


----------



## ttpete225 (Jun 9, 2014)

Haha.. I'm up in shepway :/ but I'm over Allington way quite alot so have probably drove past you a fair few times haha.


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Quite likely. You'll see mine in "my garage" it's black. You should put pics of yours up!


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm in Ashford, could be interested in a meet in Kent/East Sussex! 

Regards
Ross


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Brilliant Ross. I think Jamie-V6 is also in Ashford if it's of interest. Let's keep this thread active and see what numbers we can build up ready for when the weather clears up and we can all get our pride and joys polished and actually see the benefits!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

keep on eye on the meets section, I'll be hopefully arranging a TT stand at supercar siege


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

djkenz said:


> Brilliant Ross. I think Jamie-V6 is also in Ashford if it's of interest. Let's keep this thread active and see what numbers we can build up ready for when the weather clears up and we can all get our pride and joys polished and actually see the benefits!


Yeah, I've met Jamie before at a fairly exclusive (!) forum meet at Maidstone...about a year or so ago wasn't it, Jamie?

I'm all for waiting for the better weather, my TT's so dirty at the moment it's embarrassing! 

Regards
Ross


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Will do Spike, thanks for the heads up


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh right brilliant  it would be good to meet up with Pete as he's local to me as I literally don't know anyone else locally with a TT! All my mates are into modding cars but they're all about the Jap Crap lol!

Yeah I commute to London daily in mine so it's filthy and needs paint touching up as well as all the stuff I'd actually LIKE to do it it...sigh


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes Ross :lol: I remember. Lets get a event going????


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Any of you guys driving a 54 plate silver 3.2 V6? Just spotted one in my way home from London today on the M20 towards Maidstone


----------



## Bennie83 (Apr 28, 2013)

Im from the kent area (t\wells), nice to hear people talking about a good TT meet. Got a few local meets I go to and im the only one there with a TT :? 
Would be good to talk TT instead of jap!
Im up for a meet


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice to hear from you Bennie  you're not far from me either.

Well I did mention a local one near me in Maidstone, but it's a general meet, not a TT one. However it does raise money for Kent Air Ambulance and would be a good starting point if we ha e low numbers so we can get to know each other and talk about organising something more specific for later in the year.

Anyone else interested in that at all?


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

djkenz said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> Well I did mention a local one near me in Maidstone, but it's a general meet, not a TT one. However it does raise money for Kent Air Ambulance and would be a good starting point if we ha e low numbers so we can get to know each other and talk about organising something more specific for later in the year.
> 
> Anyone else interested in that at all?


Could you post some details on that meet...when, where, what sort of people/cars? Is it the sort of meet for someone of my advanced years, is I guess what I'm trying to say! 

Regards
Ross


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I've just been the go ahead for a a TT forum stand at Supercar seige, (Leeds Castle) so keep 17th May free, further details very soon in the events section


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Ross: it's run by a friend of mine who is also in his "advanced years" and drives a mk1 Granada coupe. Thee are literally all sorts there. It's nothing fancy just in the Wickes car park in Maidstone town by the river. Police Marshalled so no chavs in Nova's doing donuts haha!


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Well done Spike congrats!  it's in the diary


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

djkenz said:


> Well done Spike congrats!  it's in the diary


Thread now up!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=911841


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

djkenz said:


> Ross: it's run by a friend of mine who is also in his "advanced years" and drives a mk1 Granada coupe. Thee are literally all sorts there. It's nothing fancy just in the Wickes car park in Maidstone town by the river. Police Marshalled so no chavs in Nova's doing donuts haha!


Heh, sounds like it'll be worth going just to see a Granada Coupe!  I assume it's an evening thing as it's in Wicks carpark? When the evenings get a bit warmer I'd be up for coming along.

Regards
Ross


----------



## Adams RS (Aug 28, 2013)

Keep us posted on the maidstone meet.

The brandshatch summer Wednesdays car meet starts in April, might try that out


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm down in Ashford as well.

It really depends on the meet time, think the one last year was a Saturday evening which just isn't how I want to spend my weekend.

Club Gti have a meet every month at Detling on a Sunday morning, usually quite a nice little meet.


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Ross. It's actually next weekend so we can wait a couple of months at least and the nip along

Adam/Mr Funk as soon as anything materialises I'll post it here but I think most people are waiting for the better weather which I can understand. I don't do well in the cold either haha!


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, nothing screams '90's car meet like turning up to a car park in freezing cold weather and staring at various bits on cars.
Or maybe that's dogging?


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

That's various bits IN cars haha! I'll be honest I haven't been to a car meet since the days of going to Lakeside in my Mk2 Golf GTI or even earlier in Chatham in my mk2 XR2...sigh


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

So... where are we in terms of the law & gatherings?

This aside, I'd like to suggest I would lead a little drive in the country down to the coast...(done it a few times before for other clubs so have some good routes you'll enjoy)
1. Date: Sunday 22nd March 2015
2. Time: meet @ 7am for 7:15am departure
3. Meet location: lay by bottom of Wrotham Hill opposite Shell garage off M26 - Google link https://www.google.co.uk/maps/search/sh ... 9364,17.6z

It's an early start, helps the group to stay together - put your name up if interested

Samoa


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

djkenz said:


> Thanks Ross. It's actually next weekend so we can wait a couple of months at least and the nip along
> 
> Adam/Mr Funk as soon as anything materialises I'll post it here but I think most people are waiting for the better weather which I can understand. I don't do well in the cold either haha!


Sounds good, give us a 'heads-up' before the one in a couple of months and see where we stand. 

Regards
Ross


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Samoa said:


> So... where are we in terms of the law & gatherings?
> 
> This aside, I'd like to suggest I would lead a little drive in the country down to the coast...(done it a few times before for other clubs so have some good routes you'll enjoy)
> 1. Date: Sunday 22nd March 2015
> ...


Which bit of coast are you heading for? I'm in Ashford so probably wouldn't want to drive up to Wrotham and back again if I could tag-on closer to home?

Regards
Ross


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

ross_cj250 said:


> Samoa said:
> 
> 
> > So... where are we in terms of the law & gatherings?
> ...


Hi Ross - plan is to end around Camber - Ashford's an easy drive home - there's an excellent greasy spoon biker cafe in Rye, so as a bloke was thinking about my stomach - then everyone can do their own thing

Ashford's only 30 minutes max from the meet point - I'm 15 minutes away but it's at the start of some lovely roads

S.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Can we get a new thread started for the meet and drive???????????????


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah I would probably be up for this, I think I know the area in Wrotham you mean, when ever I go to Brands Vosa and the police are sat in it


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Jamie-V6 said:


> Can we get a new thread started for the meet and drive???????????????


Would like to keep it low profile - been too much bad press recently - I will PM those who show interest with my mobile & the route nearer the time

Cheers


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Tomm said:


> Yeah I would probably be up for this, I think I know the area in Wrotham you mean, when ever I go to Brands Vosa and the police are sat in it


That's the one, though at 7am on a Sunday it's just a few trucks...

1st land shark meet I organised only had 2 people pitch up, the second was close to 20... let's see what happens & will post here with updates


----------



## Adams RS (Aug 28, 2013)

Damn it can't make the 22nd maybe the next one


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Adams RS said:


> Damn it can't make the 22nd maybe the next one


Shame... I've put in a request for sunshine, clear roads & a safe hoon for all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

:/ i can't make that date either guys im sure I'll make it to the next one !


----------



## misano03 (Nov 21, 2014)

The brands meets in April onwards sound cool, when do these start ?


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

ross_cj250 said:


> Samoa said:
> 
> 
> > So... where are we in terms of the law & gatherings?
> ...


Routes more or less complete - will PM all in this thread the following weekend with more details


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Regards
Ross


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll be up for this one guys !!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

COLI said:


> I'll be up for this one guys !!


Fab news

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

COLI said:


> I'll be up for this one guys !!


You;re welcome to Super Car siege too viewtopic.php?f=3&t=911841


----------



## Steveokent (Jan 6, 2014)

I can't make Sunday 22nd but will keep my eye out for any other meetings


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Steveokent said:


> I can't make Sunday 22nd but will keep my eye out for any other meetings


No probs fella, another time


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Sounds great.......hopefully I'll be allowed out......I'll bring son cos he's doing motor mechanics at college lol

Shall I pm number?

Matt


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

bbbenzal said:


> Sounds great.......hopefully I'll be allowed out......I'll bring son cos he's doing motor mechanics at college lol
> 
> Shall I pm number?
> 
> Matt


Hi fella... was on holiday last week, checking while I could though just got back.

Will be sending a PM with the proposed route & stops by Thursday this week, if anyone expecting to come doesn't receive anything, pls PM me

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Samoa said:


> I will PM those who show interest with my mobile & the route nearer the time
> 
> Cheers


Not sure I can make this but there is a possibilty, might be harder if i don't get the details :lol:


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

In my diary.

Cheers Colin


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

AS PROMISED... everyone who expressed an interest should have a PM with the route in Google Maps

There's been a few incidents in the press recently, so propose to remind everyone on the day it's safety first & observe all residential speed limits 101%

... so to business... like to suggest a little checklist for the Sunday
- fill up with V Power
- check your tyre pressures
- fill up the wallet with a bit of cash for brekkie and for the car park
- shine your ride
- for those who need to get SWMBO or HWMBO day pass, let em know you're back around midday (ish)
- remember your phone & put my number into it just in case
- remember to put stop points into your satnav
- cameras a necessity
- I have a 99% confirmed wing man who'll go at the rear in case we get separated, though intend to ensure we keep the group together, so will pull over as many times as necessary

Otherwise, look forward to a safe & enjoyable drive.

Samoa


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm up for this.... Been allowed out.... Love the details pretty please


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Samoa said:


> AS PROMISED... everyone who expressed an interest should have a PM with the route in Google Maps
> 
> There's been a few incidents in the press recently, so propose to remind everyone on the day it's safety first & observe all residential speed limits 101%
> 
> ...


Being dense...what's a SWIMBO lol....significant other day pass??


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Ahhhh.....just checked urban dictionary......know it now :roll: So how many peeps have we got for run

Matt


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Just fwd'd details... about 5 now, 2 declines, 8 still to hear from


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

IM IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:  :lol:  8) :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Its about time we had a decent run out.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

So peeps, ... 6 more sleeps., where the scores on the doors presently stand as:

1. Samoa
2. Mystery guest in a LandShark
3. Coli
4. MrFunk (likely but not 100% confirmed)
5. Ross_cj250
6. Triplefan (likely but not 100% confirmed)
7. bbbenzal
8. Jamie-V6

Quote this post and add your name to the bottom if interested.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Really looking forward to it.

Wife's racing sunday so I'm free anyway.

Don't mind going at the back as I tend to drive like a bit of an old lady. Rely on the car, don't risk my licence.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the PM Samoa, I was undecided at the time and forgot to reply.

Kind of put off as my car isn't the cleanest example and is currently totally standard in need of a good clean and a service. I do however find of very hard to pass up on a drive out that is so local.

I've added myself as not 100% because ideally, before hand I would like to at least clean and service the car!

1. Samoa
2. Mystery guest in a LandShark
3. Coli
4. MrFunk (likely but not 100% confirmed)
5. Ross_cj250
6. Triplefan (likely but not 100% confirmed)
7. bbbenzal
8. Jamie-V6
9. Tomm (likely but not 100% confirmed)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

#cheekyreminder 

just a reminder about supercar siege, also in kent!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=911841


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Mr Funk said:


> Really looking forward to it.
> 
> Wife's racing sunday so I'm free anyway.
> 
> Don't mind going at the back as I tend to drive like a bit of an old lady. Rely on the car, don't risk my licence.


Ha, me too, I'll race you for last spot :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Tomm said:


> Thanks for the PM Samoa, I was undecided at the time and forgot to reply.
> 
> Kind of put off as my car isn't the cleanest example and is currently totally standard in need of a good clean and a service. I do however find of very hard to pass up on a drive out that is so local.
> 
> I've added myself as not 100% because ideally, before hand I would like to at least clean and service the car!


Tomm, I can guarantee nobody will be judgemental, mines in a terrible state, and still on tippy toes  , come along and when you get fed up with TT's you can talk to the wife about her Urika 391


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

haha I like it! Not into it yourself?

Excellent, I won't be the only one there on stilts! Coilover choices and options drive me mad. I will try and make it, seems foolish to miss something on my doorstep.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Tomm said:


> haha I like it! Not into it yourself?
> 
> Excellent, I won't be the only one there on stilts! Coilover choices and options drive me mad. I will try and make it, seems foolish to miss something on my doorstep.


This isn't a pimp my ride meet, more one to share some local road scenery & have a good conversation over a full English...

Clean or dirty, look forward to meeting u all & having a safe day out

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm in exactly the same boat. Went from a company car and weekend toy (mk2 rocco) to the TT so fairly limited in what I can do to it.

But I've got to be honest, it doesn't concern me all that much. Just be nice to hook up


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Looking forward to this!! No car is perfect so don't worry, no one will judge. Hopefully sunshine :mrgreen:


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Hopefully I will be able to make it down. Would be nice to see a RS up close.

You're at the seige as well aren't you? Be nice to get to know some faces.


----------



## Bennie83 (Apr 28, 2013)

Moving a few things round soooooo... should hopefully be able to come join the drive.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Tomm said:


> Hopefully I will be able to make it down. Would be nice to see a RS up close.
> 
> You're at the seige as well aren't you? Be nice to get to know some faces.


I am indeed, adam will be there with his APR stage 2 RS too  that thing sounds awesome with the APR RSC exhaust too


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Jamie-V6 said:


> Looking forward to this!! No car is perfect so don't worry, no one will judge. Hopefully sunshine :mrgreen:


Booking for sunshine & a safe tour for all already requested

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Hopefully have my spacers and new disks on by then...shining car up in work garage on Saturday


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Jamie-V6 said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully I will be able to make it down. Would be nice to see a RS up close.
> ...


Bad mix. I've been trying so hard to resist a 911 these past few months, let alone something of that magnitude. It's enough to make anyone snap and spend their hard earned.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Blimey... double figures... don't forget to set your alarm clocks Saturday...

1. Samoa
2. Mystery guest in a LandShark
3. Coli
4. MrFunk
5. Ross_cj250
6. Triplefan (likely but not 100% confirmed)
7. bbbenzal
8. Jamie-V6
9. Tomm (likely but not 100% confirmed)
10. Bennie83


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Samoa said:


> Blimey... double figures... don't forget to set your alarm clocks Saturday...
> 
> 1. Samoa
> 2. Mystery guest in a LandShark
> ...


Woohoo....we got ourselves a convoy


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Good numbers


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Jamie-V6 said:


> Good numbers


Weather forecast looks promising - early indications are for a sunny though brrrrtrrrrrr cold start & I've just changed to my summer boots...


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Samoa said:


> Jamie-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > Good numbers
> ...


Snap


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry guys, have to say it's looking doubtful for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

triplefan said:


> Sorry guys, have to say it's looking doubtful for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


No probz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok peeps, just TWO more sleeps, so with this in mind, to keep the departure briefing to a minimum on the day felt worthwhile to summarise it here....

1. With a few incidents of late like to cover off safety first

2. Residential 20/30/40 mph Speed limits - let's stick to them 101% to keep a low profile - I intend to go slightly slower, so will give everyone time to bunch up ... but don't spend the time admiring yourselves in shop windows

3. Overtaking & safety in general, please remember if in any doubt DON'T ... we will regroup every so often if I see we're getting split up

4. Please give your brothers & sisters PLENTY of room by not humping their exhaust pipes

5. I intend to leave on time - please be prompt in respect of others - if you're running a few minutes late, phone me & we'll wait otherwise you have the route & can catch up at the next meet point

6. At any junction where we turn left or right, where there's no one in the group behind you pls try to wait - when there's other traffic, make the turn & pull over where safe to do so allowing others to see which way we've gone & to indicate to me we've become split up

7. Last car will be asked to run with head lights on so I can see the back of the group - DRL's are fine, though ask everyone else to keep their headlights off - it'll be my wing man who is familiar with route & stops, so if we get separated let him lead u to catch up

9. If I have to pull over & wait, when my wing man's behind you stay out in the road, flash us to continue, let everyone pull out infront - though honk your horn if u need me to STOP

Otherwise look forward to catching up Sunday...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry Guys but turns out I am going to be working a night Saturday so I will be finishing half an hour after you're all setting off, hopefully this becomes a regular thing and I can get to another.

Safe travels all.


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Woo two more sleeps.....detailing brakes and spacers tomorrow

Matt


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

bbbenzal said:


> Woo two more sleeps.....detailing brakes and spacers tomorrow
> 
> Matt[/quot
> Foooooock.... not even had time to wash mine


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Can I ask where are you finishing up? I am at a party nearby sat night and staying at wrotham Heath. Won't be able to do the early start but would love to see the finish


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Jasongren1 said:


> Can I ask where are you finishing up? I am at a party nearby sat night and staying at wrotham Heath. Won't be able to do the early start but would love to see the finish


Bikers cafe down dungeness way...I'm sure Samoa will fill u in


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

so is everyone on the list coming for the whole drive or just the end point??


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Jamie-V6 said:


> so is everyone on the list coming for the whole drive or just the end point??


I'm in all the way


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm doing the whole run too...chucked a bucket of water at the car yesterday, kicked the tyres and all ready to go! 

I think the plan is to finish in Rye and go our separate ways from there, so not very close to the start point for Jason!


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Polished car and spacers on getting nearer woohoo!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

... just the end for me ...

I'm ready though









.. only kiddin, see everyone 2mrw at Wrotham


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Jasongren1 said:


> Can I ask where are you finishing up? I am at a party nearby sat night and staying at wrotham Heath. Won't be able to do the early start but would love to see the finish


You can party anytime... Kent Cruises are a rare event. If you know Rye harbour, on the roundabout there's a cafe on the corner... they do monster morning fry ups of legend...

While I'm here, gentle remember to bring change for parking meter & to set your alarms...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Cr*plington ball bags.
Wife had to take the car today and didn't get a chance to clean it due to rugby and God kids.
Looking forward to the meet though.


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi, I'm only in Maidstone but I'm hosting an Alfa V6 run tomorrow. We'll be Borough Green, A25 area out to Edenbridge then on to the Hindhead tunnel. If you see us, exchange a wave 

Would like to know your next event as would like to have a TT run. Only had my 225 for two weeks and would like to join in 

Was gutted that it clashed with my other toys meet / run.

Cheers.

Paul.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

PJ#74 said:


> Hi, I'm only in Maidstone but I'm hosting an Alfa V6 run tomorrow. We'll be Borough Green, A25 area out to Edenbridge then on to the Hindhead tunnel. If you see us, exchange a wave
> 
> Would like to know your next event as would like to have a TT run. Only had my 225 for two weeks and would like to join in
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, that's a pity... Just got back, photos next.... though didn't see any of your crew... maybe we ought to exchange routes

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Just back from the Kent run, nice to meet all the folks that turned out early on a cold Sunday and a big thanks to Samoa for organising it and leading us all round safely at a well judged pace...nobody got lost and nobody ended up in a ditch!  Also thanks to Samoa's mate who looked out for the back of the group, a decent chap despite driving a BMW! :wink:





Regards
Ross


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks to all, have a few picks so will PM later


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

Samoa said:


> PJ#74 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'm only in Maidstone but I'm hosting an Alfa V6 run tomorrow. We'll be Borough Green, A25 area out to Edenbridge then on to the Hindhead tunnel. If you see us, exchange a wave
> ...


Hi mate, we were through borough green at 07:00hrs, as decided to go very early as the route went to Chichester... Roads around Petworth are stonkingly good!!

Glad you chaps had a top day, lucky with the weather 

Would like to attend your next one in the TT.

Cheers. Paul.


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Samoa said:


> Thanks to all, have a few picks so will PM later


Thanks Samoa, got pictures

Had a brilliant morning, nice little shakedown for the TT's  excellent route and a nice bit of nosh at the end, once again cheers to Samoa for organising and to the rest of the chaps for coming along  

Cheers Colin


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

COLI said:


> Samoa said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all, have a few picks so will PM later
> ...


Great day - shame weather wasn't like today though glad all went well


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Was a great day.......maybe again sometime...run a comp for best route then pick the winner

Matt


----------



## djkenz (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi guys. Feeling like a bit of a goon as I started his thread and didn't show 

It was a real shame as had just had a Milltek cat back fitted a week prior. Sadly planning my wedding is slowly taking over my life...grrr!

However I'm up for the next one, hopefully something over the summer? By then I should have coilies fitted and possibly an ECU re-map!

Glad you all had a great time


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

djkenz said:


> Hi guys. Feeling like a bit of a goon as I started his thread and didn't show
> 
> It was a real shame as had just had a Milltek cat back fitted a week prior. Sadly planning my wedding is slowly taking over my life...grrr!
> 
> ...


Well... pick a date, preferably June or July & see what happens - the early start worked well, hardly a sole on the roads until 9, maybe make it even earlier...

I'll let u organise the next one, though happy to contribute some interesting road knowledge - depends where u want to go.... maybe even a day trip to France

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

glad it all went well. early starts are good, as traffic builds up so quickly later on


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, if anyone's interested, a few of us are looking to go to Goodwood breakfast club on 3rd May (Spike's idea). If it's not too far it would be great to boost the numbers.

See thread here: http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=965633


----------

